
Facebook introduces personal fundraising too - ggiaco
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/30/facebook-introduces-personal-fundraising-tools-donate-buttons-in-facebook-live/
======
jcwayne
While I wouldn't support using antitrust laws against Facebook, as I don't
with Google, because using either is basically voluntary. I'm often surprised
at the different treatment the two receive, in that regard.

